
Amazon NYC Deal blow-up shows the dangers of Ocasio-Cortez’s economic illiteracy - hanging
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/02/22/thiessen-amazon-blow-up-shows-ocasio-cortezs-dangerous-economic-illiteracy/
======
WheelsAtLarge
To this, I ask, "Does Amazon really need the $3 billion tax break?" I get it.
It is in a company's interest to get the best deal given what they can bring
to a city but this idea of "let's get what we can" is increasing the
perception of a greedy company that gets what it wants at any cost. Ocasio-
Cortez was elected because of the growing perception that big companies only
want to get all they can while leaving the common man in the poor house.

Ocasio-Cortez might have been wrong but Amazon and the politicians are just as
guilty for not properly informing the people that would be affected on the
benefits that Amazon would bring.

I expect this kind of result as long as big companies and politicians treat
their constituents as if they know better and their constituents should accept
the results.

